# Deckhand available



## JDubs97 (May 9, 2016)

Hey 2cool My name is JW, I'm 18 and I'm looking to be a deckhand this summer. I have some deckhand experience from last year and I know how to fish, clean fish, clean a boat, etc. I'm passionate about fishing and eager to learn. I will be available on weekends until June then every day after that. Text me 832-390-9768. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

